# Chrome stops downloading when computer is in sleep mode



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm having an _extremely_ annoying problem with Google Chrome. I am trying to download large files which are taking about 3-8 hours to download. I don't have that much time, so I have to put my computer into sleep mode. Now, the problem is, I put it into sleep mode, turn it back on, Chrome says the downloads are finished. I open one of them, and it says the file is corrupt. What can be done to fix this?


----------



## PedroHin (Aug 13, 2010)

your only option is to set the PC to NOT sleep for the duration of the download.

well, I take that back partially, there are download managers that allow you to continue downloading.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Computers do not do anything when asleep.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I can't keep it running constantly, since the computer's a laptop (It's built to stay cool on a desk, but I don't have one ) And, if computers don't run in sleep mode, why is it that I can start off saving a movie in Windows Movie Maker, put the computer in sleep mode, and by the time I get back on, it's done saving?


----------



## PedroHin (Aug 13, 2010)

it's a bit difficult to explain, but a download is a 'session' created between your pc and the remote computer. Sessions generally time-out after 120 seconds.

saving a file requires no remote host, so doing something locally will pick up where it left off when the pc wakes up


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There are programs that may be a better solution for you. These programs allow you to pause the download and resume it when you need to. I used them pre-chrome days so I don't know if there is support for it, but I would assume there is. If not, just use Internet Explorer with the program

The program that I used with good experience is GetRight.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Grrrr, that didn't work either. I get back on & it gives me a timeout error .


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What does not work?


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Downloading the files


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How are you downloading it? You have been given some suggestions and information when you have your computer sleep.

GetRight will download your files as long as you are online, but will stop when you are not (sleep/off). The advantage of GetRight is that you can pause the download and then resume it. As I mentioned I am not sure if it's compatible with Chrome. If it's not, use IE for your downloading.

What on earth are you downloading that would take that long to retrieve?


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm trying to download Microsoft Flight Sim X Deluxe. Usually it would takes a few days to download, but this is split into 20 installer parts. I have Download Accelerator Plus and it works exactly like GetRight (DAP doesn't work in sleep mode either). The parts take hours to about a day to download. Now, the problem is, my computer is a laptop built to sit on a desk. The problem is, I don't have a desk, and if I keep it running to download, it would overheat. But if I put it in sleep and let the downloads go overnight, I get the timeout error. I'm stuck!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

where are you downloading from?

Anyways your laptop will overheat a lot if you have the vents covered... unless you have a completely different issue there all togther.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Couriant said:


> The advantage of GetRight is that you can pause the download and then resume it.


Oh, now I see what you're getting at. I could pause all the downloads, put the computer into sleep mode, turn the computer back on, and then resume the downloads. GENIUS! :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Darkfire77 said:


> Oh, now I see what you're getting at. I could pause all the downloads, put the computer into sleep mode, turn the computer back on, and then resume the downloads. GENIUS! :up:


took 13 posts... but hey  all worth it in the end  j/k

yup that's what you can do. The program simply resumes when you pause it. Never had any issues.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just realized something. Basic Chrome downloads are pauseable lolz


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

They are... but I don't think they can resume if you close Chrome....

but then I download too quickly on my connection.  so i dont know


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

You could as long as the window wasn't in incognito mode (which I use most of the time, but I could keep the window minimized overnight lolz)


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I got the overall download fixed, cuz I downloaded it as a torrent & that only took 30 seconds . But now its _really_ confusing me. I was at my uncle's house earlier, and BitTorrent said the download would only take about 3 hours to finish. Now, I'm back home now, and BitTorrent says "ETA: 12h 37m". Why does it seem to go so much slower!? Well, I have AT&T and Belkin wireless DSL internet, & I think they have HughesNet wireless high speed (it says that a listening port is blocked though).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ahh, in that case we cannot assist with torrents due to the nature of torrents.

If your truck game is torrented, it's probably why you are having issues too as some torrents tend to have viruses within them.


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Um, I already got the truck game. We're working with Microsoft Flight Sim X here. The download is 8.27GB in size & about 6.5GB were downloaded in about 4 hours. Now its taking about a whole hour just to get 10MB (I think those are the size values, idk ).


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed no help with torrents
read the rules
*P2P Instructions - We do not support P2P file sharing applications and any threads requesting help for such will be closed. This includes Torrents, Kazaa, LimeWire, RapidShare, Pirate Bay, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.*

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

